# Labeling tips?



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

This is my 3rd honey harvest, but the 1st time I have bought jars and labels. In the past, I have used pint and half-pint canning jars without labels. I thought it might be nice to try something different this year, so I bought plastic bottles and some custom-printed labels from Betterbee. I'm quite happy with the products, but have found applying the labels to be a bit of a challenge. I was wondering if anyone might offer tips on attaching labels so they are centered and straight. Maybe someone has a jig they use or some other idea. Thanks.


----------



## cowdoc (May 15, 2011)

I have used Betterbee labels for many years. When I apply them, I pull them off the backing paper and hold them on each side with my pointer fingers (sticky stuff on my finger tip). I use my thumbs to bend them a little in the middle so the midline of the label is going to hit the jar first. I have the jars sitting on the table in front of me (I also use glass, so the plastic may be a little different). I apply the label midline first and then lay down each side. That seems to make them mostly straight and allows me to lay them on the bottle without making a "bubble" in the label. I miss occasionally, but I am selling in just a few small stores and that is probably seen as ok or even cute rather than a manufacturing defect. I have not ever done more than a couple 60 pound pails at a time. If you are bottling a barrel into 8 ounce jars, this might get a little tedious and you would want some sort of label applier. If anyone has an easy label applier, we might be interested in carrying that. 

Thank you,

Chris Cripps
[email protected]
800-632-3379 x8001


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I'll give that a try.

As an aside, I was really pleased with the service I received from Betterbee. Good prices and fast shipping. Could not be happier.


----------

